# Tape Tech



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

We all have our preference when it comes to automatic tools, where one may lack another surpasses. But in the past some topics and posts beat down some of the tape-tech tools. I have for a long time and many years still think I wouldn't buy any other boxes other than those. I like the expandable handle which is solid and has a good feel. Where does this company stand now days? You hear rumors as to if they are going to be in business... Northstar another take on tools which I did not like the boxes or there (expandable handles) at all but their tubes ran smooth, are they now out of the picture?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Perhaps Taptech could inform us and give us his perspective on their Company and what the future holds out for them. It might make some of us a little more at ease before making a major purchase.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If some of my posts apeared to be beating down TT that was not the intention. I do prefer the design of the older boxes over the new Ezy clean one. But I am using a TT extenda handle & TT pump and am very happy. I have also recently purchased a mudrunner and it is a great tool.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> If some of my posts apeared to be beating down TT that was not the intention. I do prefer the design of the older boxes over the new Ezy clean one. But I am using a TT extenda handle & TT pump and am very happy. I have also recently purchased a mudrunner and it is a great tool.


I agree, the older box's were better, the problem with anything nowdays is people change things and spice things up to boost sales when the product is as good as it will get anyway, it's like when you want to play some music, it takes a while to figure out how to work it where as in the old days you had an On button and stop play fwd buttons....simple but did the same thing as the modern stuff.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, it's certainly an interesting thread! So, I suppose everyone is waiting for me to chime in.

As mentioned in one of my introductory posts, I have the luxury of being somewhat new to TapeTech (10 months now - wow!) and not part of a lot of the history that is discussed on the forum. 

To answer the direct question, *the future of TapeTech is extremely solid*. I hope you can see a different attitude from the leadership of the brand and a desire to truly participate in the success of the industry. We are investing in the brand, the tools and the industry. The feedback from members of the forum is extremely helpful and appreciated, even if somewhat painful at times. 

Kiwiman is correct - sometimes changes are made with all the right intentions but don't work out as well as planned. And sometimes it takes time for the consumer to "catch up" to a great innovation. Either way, feedback is the only way to know. I'm sure you're all familiar with the great story of Coke and Classic Coke, right?

We take all feedback seriously and will look into any suggestion. Sometimes great things come from small tips.

No one should have any concerns purchasing TapeTech tools. We are focused on constant improvement in all facets of the business and we hope you'll notice many of the changes that are happening and will continue. If you check out the new website you'll see some of the changes. And we have great promotions right now to support all of you in a challenging market.

Our ears are open; we welcome your feedback. If you prefer to send a note via PM, that's great, too. You will absolutely get a response.

Finally, as the new guy, I've got to agree with Gazman; the MudRunner is a great tool!

Thanks for the support.

Good Finishing!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

That was the intention TapeTech, to get you involved and see things from your perspective. Buyers of your tools need upfront and honest answers without beating around the bush like some or most of our politicians. Thanks for your reply. Like I said I would never use anything other than 
tape tech boxes angle heads and handles. I do like their tubes but also like the Northstars I have. There are always ways to fine tune a tool to what works for one, the trick is to fine tune it so everyone benefits.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mike,,, there is a saying about,, "coming late to the party"

It is my belief (and we all know I'm a jerk anyhow) that TT has brought this on themselves. They were at one time THE authority,,, but they dropped the ball on innovation and service,,, service being the main problem, as I see it At this time, TT is playing catch-up, a tuff spot for the guy that used to be #1. For instance,, Your lever that holds the anglehead on the pole,,,, brilliant,,,, but I bought COl heads, cause the head runs great, and I can GET HELP WHEN ITS NEEDED. Your tools are only improved when the competion makes you improve them. This could be wrong, but this how we see it out here in the crazy world of drywall.

So what I am trying to say is the reason I went Col instead of TT is because they make it a POINT that they will help you fix any problem that you have. Case in point,,,,I was talking on here about an anglehead that I screwed up all by myself,,, Col contacted me and sent me some stuff to fix it with, for no good reason,in two days. I talked to you about a mudrunner problem on the phone and you threatened to send me an upgrade kit,,, seems like that was a month ago??? 

So what I'm trying to tell ya in this post, is that if you guys want to be consumer friendly,,, ya got to be just that,,, not just the guys with gold color spray paint.

I apoligize in advance for the bluntness!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Here's an idea Mike....Softer wheels on the box's, if I push too hard it leaves tracks that can be seen through paint in the right light, I noticed on the DM 5.5" the rubber is a lot softer, but then again the rubber on my TT wheels might have hardened over time...Dunno.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Mike,,, there is a saying about,, "coming late to the party"
> 
> It is my belief (and we all know I'm a jerk anyhow) that TT has brought this on themselves. They were at one time THE authority,,, but they dropped the ball on innovation and service,,, service being the main problem, as I see it At this time, TT is playing catch-up, a tuff spot for the guy that used to be #1. For instance,, Your lever that holds the anglehead on the pole,,,, brilliant,,,, but I bought COl heads, cause the head runs great, and I can GET HELP WHEN ITS NEEDED. Your tools are only improved when the competion makes you improve them. This could be wrong, but this how we see it out here in the crazy world of drywall.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: That is not blunt it is to the point and a legitimate truth that manufacturers should always maintain for for their consumers help and stand behind their products. We as workers have to stand behind our work to maintain our reputation and to get repeated work from contractors no different. We all are selling something either our skill or a product there isn't' anything worse than driving a business down into the ground by a bad reputation for not standing behind what they make or do.


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

My first set of tools was all tapetech. When I first bought them I had a ton of questions and a few problems so I emailed tapetech. Instead of a canned response via email I got a phone call within 24hrs. I talked to a guy named Mark Wilson. He talked to me for over an hour and answered all my newbie questions. He even sent me a bunch of literature and a dvd in the mail. I got it in like 2 days! :thumbup:

Unfortunately, most of my tools were stolen back in Jan (some may remember my truck and trailer being stolen). All my boxes and a couple heads were in there. I got an incredible deal on northstar, all brand new, including enough parts to completely rebuild them a couple times (bazooka, boxes, pump etc). So I snagged them as I only had so much coin to work with.

I still have a few tapetech things, handles, taper. I still use the tapetech taper, haven't touch the brand new northstar yet. 

Anyhow, I was very happy with my experience dealing with tapetech, and very happy with all the products, except for the mudrunner (tube cracking). :thumbup:

Now, I have made a "slight" career change, so I am only a part timer now (but still fully insured and legit before anyone asks! :yes!

scott


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

I have had tapetech flatboxes and pump for over ten years now and they have been brilliant no probs just the ware and tear . Had to get some spare parts for the pump recently here in aus and couldnt believe how expensive they was , just a clamp assembly that holds the pump together the pin that goes through the handle ,three rubber seals that goes inside main pump and four gaskets , came to over one hundred and seventy dollars , not happy . For not much more I could have got a brand new drywallmaster from allwall .Over the last twelve months I have purchased a drywallmaster zooker northstar angleheads and mudrunner . My reason for switching was that I had not heard too much good publicity about tapetech from fellow members on this site .The mudrunner has been good though although has taken a fair while to master . Good to see tapetech has a pressence on here now well done .


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

suncoast drywaller said:


> I have had tapetech flatboxes and pump for over ten years now and they have been brilliant no probs just the ware and tear . Had to get some spare parts for the pump recently here in aus and couldnt believe how expensive they was , just a clamp assembly that holds the pump together the pin that goes through the handle ,three rubber seals that goes inside main pump and four gaskets , came to over one hundred and seventy dollars , not happy . For not much more I could have got a brand new drywallmaster from allwall .Over the last twelve months I have purchased a drywallmaster zooker northstar angleheads and mudrunner . My reason for switching was that I had not heard too much good publicity about tapetech from fellow members on this site .The mudrunner has been good though although has taken a fair while to master . Good to see tapetech has a pressence on here now well done .


 Check out the thread I did on the mudrunner,,,, it CAN run alot easier than it does out of the box


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I have TapeTech 10" and 12" boxes and they are great tools,I,ve really had my moneys worth out them. i may change them in a year or two as they are quite old but i wouldn't hesitate to buy TT again.
Tapetech seems to be the tool of choice in Uk I've found. Maybe had a hold on the market over here before we could buy different brands online from the States in recent years, but most housing sites i,m on it seems to be everyone has the gold tools:thumbsup:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Mike,,, there is a saying about,, "coming late to the party"
> 
> It is my belief (and we all know I'm a jerk anyhow) that TT has brought this on themselves. They were at one time THE authority,,, but they dropped the ball on innovation and service,,, service being the main problem, as I see it At this time, TT is playing catch-up, a tuff spot for the guy that used to be #1. For instance,, Your lever that holds the anglehead on the pole,,,, brilliant,,,, but I bought COl heads, cause the head runs great, and I can GET HELP WHEN ITS NEEDED. Your tools are only improved when the competion makes you improve them. This could be wrong, but this how we see it out here in the crazy world of drywall.
> 
> ...


Capt,

There are no excuses being made here; simply a genuine effort to pay attention to the users in the market. I'm sorry if TapeTech was inattentive to feedback from you or others. But remember that companies don't do things to people; people do things to people. There have been major changes at TapeTech in the last 9 months. The new leadership has a different perspective and different way of doing things. 

Unfortunately, it seems that the MudRunner upgrade kit did not arrive at your house. It was sent via FedEx the same day we spoke on the phone, 8/18. I will get a tracking number for on Monday and find out what happened.

Thanks.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> Capt,
> 
> There are no excuses being made here; simply a genuine effort to pay attention to the users in the market. I'm sorry if TapeTech was inattentive to feedback from you or others. But remember that companies don't do things to people; people do things to people. There have been major changes at TapeTech in the last 9 months. The new leadership has a different perspective and different way of doing things.
> 
> ...


LOL,,, I know you guys are trying to get in touch with your users. I applaud you for that. 

My point is this,,, a short stroll through a drywall catoluge,,,say all-wall,,, will prove the point,,, lets say "fat-boxes", spilt-wheels on rollers,split-wheel drive on zookas,the little grip ring on the zooka tube.

My dad used to tell me "Lead, Follow, or get out of the way".

There was a thread on boxes of TT that were leaking like a sieve. If they were MY boxes, I would have sent them guys a new set and sold them things for scrap. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is this,,, you can't lead from behind. 

Again, I know this is a harsh thread, but like my sister-in-law says,,(and we don't get along) is this,,,"The Truth will stand when the worlds on fire"


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,, I know you guys are trying to get in touch with your users. I applaud you for that.
> 
> My point is this,,, a short stroll through a drywall catoluge,,,say all-wall,,, will prove the point,,, lets say "fat-boxes", spilt-wheels on rollers,split-wheel drive on zookas,the little grip ring on the zooka tube.
> 
> ...


I like your bluntness and truthfulness. You speak the truth. Good job, Capt.
TT may be trying to gain back leadership, but seems they have shot themselves in the foot so many times in the last few years they are limping pretty badly. And may not be able to recover. They do have a larger boat load of cash than most, so maybe they can recover. Time will tell. Rick???


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I like your bluntness and truthfulness. You speak the truth. Good job, Capt.
> TT may be trying to gain back leadership, but seems they have shot themselves in the foot so many times in the last few years they are limping pretty badly. And may not be able to recover. They do have a larger boat load of cash than most, so maybe they can recover. Time will tell. Rick???


And I really hope they do,,,, they started this,,,, I for one would like to see them stay in it. OhhRahh


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> I like your bluntness and truthfulness. You speak the truth. Good job, Capt.
> TT may be trying to gain back leadership, but seems they have shot themselves in the foot so many times in the last few years they are limping pretty badly. And may not be able to recover. They do have a larger boat load of cash than most, so maybe they can recover. Time will tell. Rick???


I talk too much sometimes and I'm sure guys are tired of hearing me comment on things I don't have anything to do with...like other tool mfrs...

This is Silver's thread so I will be respectful.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

....sorry...thought I was writing on the other thread...:blink::thumbup::lol::brows:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TapeTech said:


> Capt,
> 
> There are no excuses being made here; simply a genuine effort to pay attention to the users in the market. I'm sorry if TapeTech was inattentive to feedback from you or others. But remember that companies don't do things to people; people do things to people. There have been major changes at TapeTech in the last 9 months. The new leadership has a different perspective and different way of doing things.
> 
> ...


 What is a Mudrunner upgrade kit??
My tube split on mine 2 so i did what Capt did and got a couple of clamps,job done cheers capt:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Mike, I came home today and had two boxes sitting on the porch.

I can't believe you guys sent me an adjustable handle, after I talked about ya like I did.:thumbup:,, Love it, have been wanting one, but just couldn't justify it. I guess being a jerk on the internet really does pay off!!!! Thanks a million TapeTech.:thumbsup:

Still looking at that upgrade for the tube,,,,,, kinda like a dawg looks at a new feed pan(don't know if I want to eat out of that or not). If I had to ,I'd wager a guess,,, the guy that re-designed it, went to collage and has an engeneering degree. I can see that it will fix the problem, but why the heck did ya do all that other stuff to it????  

This is one of them rare times when I really am asking a serious question. Why the rotating dealieos instead of clamps, and why did ya put that metal strap twixt the two bands?. Neither one of them things was the problem. You fixed the prob with the new band that bolts around, instead of through the tube.

I keep seeing myself apoligize to you guys,,, but again,, after looking a gift horse in the mouth,,,, thanks for your prompt response and new stuff. That is truly STRAIGHT-UP.

Craig

PS, I love the new mouse pad and tee-shirt too.:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like you scored big, Capt!:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Sounds like you scored big, Capt!:thumbsup:


 Yeah, I did,,,,,, see it pays to be a A-hole every once in awhile !!!!:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey tapetech you guys suck!!!!!! Now where's my stuff:jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

what he said! :whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Sitting here tonight, drinking a beer and looking at that handle TT sent me !!!!


I still can't belive Mike sent an old grumpy hard-arse like me that handle!!!!

Thanks again TT,,:thumbup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

It was a brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tapetech are on a roll, They have sent Gazman and me new boxes as well to replace our leaking ones, What can i say :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ukdrywall (Dec 22, 2007)

just need them to send me the TT cfs system now


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Tapetech are on a roll, They have sent Gazman and me new boxes as well to replace our leaking ones, What can i say :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Cough cough

My tape Tech Bazooka is in the hospital getting repaired 

hint hint :jester:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

must say Im a little jealousHappy for you guys tho:yes: my time will come. Tape Tech angle heads are the cats meow,never used the boxes or tube. Would definitly give them a try tho... pretty hard to beat Blueline boxes:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Sitting here tonight, drinking a beer and looking at that handle TT sent me !!!!
> 
> 
> I still can't belive Mike sent an old grumpy hard-arse like me that handle!!!!
> ...


 Mike read that the tube on my mudrunner cracked and is sending me a new 1 for it!!:thumbup: All good me thinks:thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Okay Ames...*

It's clear that Mike is going to throw money at the customer base to pay for past issues and to buy loyalty.

It's only fair to pay Nathan for the billboard... 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

rhardman said:


> It's clear that Mike is going to throw money at the customer base to pay for past issues and to buy loyalty.
> 
> It's only fair to pay Nathan for the billboard...
> 
> :thumbsup:


Not necessarily...he could sit back like tapetech has the last 10yrs and do nothing and laugh going to the bank...but he is stepping up to the plate and dealing with issues they have had for YEARS!! and my hats off to him for that...

I didn't like the "can't beat them, buy them" attitude they had a few years back when they bought up premier and concorde and spit them out..what is done is done though and I hope they make a better name/tool for themselves now...handing out tools along the way only helps too:thumbsup:

With the way the economy is and seeing how Columbia does with support...they had to do something, imo


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> It's clear that Mike is going to throw money at the customer base to pay for past issues and to buy loyalty.
> 
> It's only fair to pay Nathan for the billboard...
> 
> :thumbsup:


Any thoughts as to how TT should pay? Eg. Take out an ad on DWT and pay for it? (Maybe that could be a win/win?)

Going with my view of '_Everyone is right, based on what they know and think they know, and what they feel and don't feel_', I can understand your perspective and you're absolutely right.

I'm seeing a high degree of personal 'What I think is fair' values here, and that's :thumbsup:. But there possibly Might be a little more to this that needs consideration. Example:

- The giveaways of such as Columbia, TrimTex, Advanced, and *cough* Hardman Systems.  I think they're :thumbup:, and are appreciated (your 30% off on systems and ..... to DWT members really was a stand up offer, I thought). But I'm having a bit of a time believing that those giveaways are totally altruistic (I'm falling back on the old philosophical argument that there's no action that's totally altruistic. There's always something in any action for the doer, even if it's only to feel good about having done it, or not feel bad about not having done it.) Should those other companies be paying tribute in some way?

- Mike/TT isn't offering to fix up everyone (or use DWT to sell through - at least not in a direct way). He's just fixing those who are posting members, and who seem to have legitimate enough(?) TT equipment issues, which seems a good thing. If it gets/'buys' TT some goodwill along the way.........

Having said that, Nathan hasn't stepped forward with a request for being compensated (not that I'm aware of). Maybe he doesn't see it as such a big thing at this time, and that contributing members are benefiting in a positive way?

Maybe he sees it as a way of keeping the site popular and in a leadership position?

Maybe Nathan is a bit uncomfortable in asking for compensation in some manner? And/or that doing so might reduce the offers being made to members by manufacturers and others, such as Wall and All-Wall, with their DWT member discounts?

Just thoughts, that may or may not be legitimate. I wonder what Nathan's thoughts are on all this.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

My guess is that they'll make the call. :thumbup:
Rarely do I see drywall related advertising here and personally, I think it's a good opportunity.

Mike seems great, I just remember my dad and those never ending rental payments when he couldn't go anywhere else. Guess I have a bit of a chip on my shoulder (_for him_).

I'll work on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Any thoughts as to how TT should pay? Eg. Take out an ad on DWT and pay for it? (Maybe that could be a win/win?)
> 
> Going with my view of '_Everyone is right, based on what they know and think they know, and what they feel and don't feel_', I can understand your perspective and you're absolutely right.
> 
> ...


Shut up justme, their giving stuff away for free, who cares about the rules or philosophy of things.

Dear Mike from Tape tech. Today at work, 2Bjr said the TT bazooka is way better than the DM one were running right now









Do you got any T shirts or something:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ha you funny b****rd :jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

rhardman said:


> Mike seems great, I just remember my dad and those never ending rental payments when he couldn't go anywhere else.


Maybe your dad could've built his own?

I was at our Tape Tech dealer's store today, and took a quick look at the Ames rentals there (and their rental sheet prices). If I'd wanted to, I would've gotten my machinist brother-in-law to have made me up some versions of the tools, and given them to some crews to have worked.



rhardman said:


> Guess I have a bit of a chip on my shoulder (_for him_).
> 
> I'll work on that. :thumbsup:


I Try to not project my personal views about such things onto others (not always successful at it, though), so I'm not saying you need to work on it. Just laying out a few things to maybe add to your considerations (or not), and if they by chance help change your mind, they help change it. If they don't, they don't.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Shut up justme, their giving stuff away for free, who cares about the rules or philosophy of things.
> 
> Dear Mike from Tape tech. Today at work, 2Bjr said the TT bazooka is way better than the DM one were running right now
> 
> ...


I'm at a bit of a loss here, 2buck. You can express your hedonistic philosophy, but I can't express my personal philosophy? Should DryWallTalk be changed to 2buckTalk?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss here, 2buck. You can express your hedonistic philosophy, but I can't express my personal philosophy? Should DryWallTalk be changed to 2buckTalk?


You didn't REALLY take that personally, did you ?:jester: I thought it was pretty funny !:yes: 

And don't forget moore ! 2buckmooreTalk works well.:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckmooreTalk


I like ,,machine .. vs .. hand finish 

A fight that would never end ..A forum that would last a millennium :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> 2buckmooreTalk
> 
> 
> I like ,,machine .. vs .. hand finish
> ...


We've already won ! But "discussions" will always transpire.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss here, 2buck. You can express your hedonistic philosophy, but I can't express my personal philosophy? Should DryWallTalk be changed to 2buckTalk?


 2bucktalk does have a nice ring to it, but Moore2bucktalk sounds better, Get it, Moore(more) 2 buck talk

You know I wasn't picking on you personally justme, It was JUST your turn to get your lunch box screwed to the floor, and take one for team drywall talk. If we get free T shirts then you can thank me later. But if we don't get free shirts....... Then I shall be waiting patiently for the practical joke you fire back at me 

Now where's those Kiwi's, their fun to pick on, they give her back, just as good as they receive it:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just2moorebucks talk?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

mudslingr said:


> You didn't REALLY take that personally, did you ?:jester:


No.



2buckcanuck said:


> But if we don't get free shirts....... Then I shall be waiting patiently for the practical joke you fire back at me


I couldn't wait to find out about the shirts.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Moore2buckcaptsheetrockTalk


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Still looking at that upgrade for the tube,,,,,, kinda like a dawg looks at a new feed pan(don't know if I want to eat out of that or not). If I had to ,I'd wager a guess,,, the guy that re-designed it, went to collage and has an engeneering degree. I can see that it will fix the problem, but why the heck did ya do all that other stuff to it????
> 
> This is one of them rare times when I really am asking a serious question. Why the rotating dealieos instead of clamps, and why did ya put that metal strap twixt the two bands?. Neither one of them things was the problem. You fixed the prob with the new band that bolts around, instead of through the tube.
> .:yes:


 
Well I finally looked at it long enough, so I took it out into the garage and put it on the mudrunner. I had to use a wrench it tap the rotating things up into place,,, sure I was cussing about that too. 

Well, I come back into the house, opened me up a beer, took a sip,, and bang, the light came on. So I walked back into the garge, grabbed the mudrunner, an SHO NUFF,,, them things "pop up" so you can twist em on. Works like a champ. 

So I can't really fault TT for me being a dumbarse.:yes::jester:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Good thing you didn't break them forcing them on! Mine has those clamps on it. So does the box that holds almost all of the tools. Nice little doo-dads.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Mike read that the tube on my mudrunner cracked and is sending me a new 1 for it!!:thumbup: All good me thinks:thumbsup:


 Came home today and box sitting at back door withh tape tech on it
Opened it up and sure enough here is my new tube for the runner all the way from the states:thumbupGot here quicker than if i ordered it from down south)
Cheers Mike:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well I finally looked at it long enough, so I took it out into the garage and put it on the mudrunner. I had to use a wrench it tap the rotating things up into place,,, sure I was cussing about that too.
> 
> Well, I come back into the house, opened me up a beer, took a sip,, and bang, the light came on. So I walked back into the garge, grabbed the mudrunner, an SHO NUFF,,, them things "pop up" so you can twist em on. Works like a champ.
> 
> So I can't really fault TT for me being a dumbarse.:yes::jester:


 Yea they r funny looking clamps capt!!:blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Can one of you blokes post pics of the old and the new tubes. My runner is only two months old so I am curious to see the difference.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Tapetech are on a roll, They have sent Gazman and me new boxes as well to replace our leaking ones, What can i say :thumbsup::thumbsup:


My new boxes have arrived from TT.:thumbsup: I hope that the leaking problem is a thing of the past.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

If it's not solved we will have eliminated a couple of potential sources of the problem and will keep working with you until you're fully satisfied.

Thanks.


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

I flog the dog out of a tt anglehead, cornerbox, pump and bazooka.
I mean flog them.
For 8 years now at least.
2003 for the gun.
1990's anglehead
All in all reaching well into their service lives.
I couldn't be happier with the tube.
I couldn't be happier with the anglehead.
The pump clips for the easy clean break.
If both go you're sunk.
I just don't take apart the pump 1 good clip problem solved.
Old style pump that has to be cleaned the old school way is/was fine for me.
The boxes always seem to wear in that bottom joint where the backs swivel.
Same with my cornerbox.
You can squeeze out a bit of mud if you have to press hard for any reason.
Those rubber seals are no match for the base metal once it gets pitted and worn.
I'd pay more for a part stainless backplate


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, Muttbucket.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

gazman said:


> My new boxes have arrived from TT.:thumbsup: I hope that the leaking problem is a thing of the past.


Well Mike I have ran the new boxes. First let me begin by saying that I really appreciate the lengths that you are going to to help us. Sorry to say this but they still leak. The following pictures are taken after the running out the first through to the fourth fill. these pics were taken of the the 7" box. The 10" box leaked as well but I thought that these pics would be enough. As I have stated previously I think that it is a design problem. When the rubber gasket was done away with I feel that it was a backwards step. Once again not bagging TT out, just stating my opinion.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I too have my new boxes from tapetech, A 10 and 12, Thankyou tapetech, But they are exactly the same as my other boxes and gazmans, I havent run them yet as im on smaller jobs and doing some painting but i think they do the same as gazmans as the blade still has a little movement back and forth, hence this creates a gap for mud to get through.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't comment about the new tapetech style box because I haven't physically ran them...but I must say that from the pics ....it sure does look like the concorde setup...they DID buy them out but maybe didn't get it figured out?..the brass bridge looks different than mine and to me, looks like that is the issue...but I did notice the holding tabs in the middle aren't down like they should be (assuming) and maybe it is causing the bridge to flex and leak from behind..

If it is supposed to be like the concorde style, make sure the clamps are TIGHT..don't strip out the back plate but get them as tight as you can..I use silicone grease on mine called silglyde..I have been using the same boxes since early 90's and only have some minor leaking going on

I will agree though, if tapetech went to the concorde style bridge and did away with the rubber gasket on the back of the bridge, it is a step backwards..

if tapetech would take the rubber seal style of the old and adapt it to a "concorde wheelie bar LESS sideplates" I would switch to them in a heartbeat...I just hate the wheel bar..doing stand up commercial it is a major pita when going over outlet boxes and that bar gets stuck 

I know your saying that you go back and fix those by hand...but to me, when your running 600 to 1000bd a week, who wants to drag a knife behind the box for outlets..not me


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> but I did notice the holding tabs in the middle aren't down like they should be (assuming) and maybe it is causing the bridge to flex and leak from behind..
> 
> If it is supposed to be like the concorde style, make sure the clamps are TIGHT..


Hi Bill, It makes no differance if you turn up the tabs and clamp everything tight, There is still a gap betwwen them and the brass blade holder, No more adjustment, Hence the blade slightly moves back and forth creating a gap for the mud to past through, If tapetech made some more tabs that had more steel on them that would hold the brass back more then this would help, I dont know if it would fully stop it but i would pick an 80% improvement, I havent seen any other boxes to compare.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

cazna said:


> Hi Bill, It makes no differance if you turn up the tabs and clamp everything tight, There is still a gap betwwen them and the brass blade holder, No more adjustment, Hence the blade slightly moves back and forth creating a gap for the mud to past through, If tapetech made some more tabs that had more steel on them that would hold the brass back more then this would help, I dont know if it would fully stop it but i would pick an 80% improvement, I havent seen any other boxes to compare.


i know it isn't your job or mine, really to figure it out...but i'm curious about something...any way to take a close up (as you can) of it clean where the throat opening is? I looked on tapetech's site and the box style on there looks nothing like the one in the pics


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

Also,
I really don't know-
BUT
I'd sure be tempted to do what Bill From Indy said and turn up the tabs,
BUT
in addition I'd see if I could get a little bend out of all 4 of the keepers.
Maybe just a hassle enough not to try,
BUT
it looks to me that if you try,
you might be able to squeeze down the bridge
would it solve it?


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

muttbucket said:


> Also,
> I really don't know-
> BUT
> I'd sure be tempted to do what Bill From Indy said and turn up the tabs,
> ...


Thats kinda what im getting at...if the tabs are like mine, you cant bend them they will snap where the mount hole is drilled..you may be able to heat them up, but it will make the chrome plating poo and they will rust..I had a different idea and i'll explain it if i can get a better pic..

I know this isn't the end users problem, but if it gets a box on the wall and makes coin instead of putting it on a boat or plane for repairs, i'd try a "fix"for the time being and maybe give the guys at tapetech a idea for a fix....possibly....just a thought or a crapshoot i duess


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

IMO the problem is that there is no SEAL. If you bend the tabs you risk making it to tight and then your blade may as well be fixed in one position as it will not be able to "float". The gap between the blade holder and the box body is only about 15 thou so there is not much room for error.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> i know it isn't your job or mine, really to figure it out...but i'm curious about something...any way to take a close up (as you can) of it clean where the throat opening is? I looked on tapetech's site and the box style on there looks nothing like the one in the pics


 
Like this Bill?? Heres a couple of pics of new unused boxes, One of me not pushing the blade up towards the tabs and one that i am, See the gap, That opens up in use and lets the mud through, You cant tightin it, And i wouldnt go trying to bend anything, So if they made tabs that took up this slack that would improve things, Maybe not cure, but its a start.

In the third pic you can see the end tab is tight, and the next one in there is a gap between it and the brass.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice pics Caz


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> Like this Bill?? Heres a couple of pics of new unused boxes, One of me not pushing the blade up towards the tabs and one that i am, See the gap, That opens up in use and lets the mud through, You cant tightin it, And i wouldnt go trying to bend anything, So if they made tabs that took up this slack that would improve things, Maybe not cure, but its a start.
> 
> In the third pic you can see the end tab is tight, and the next one in there is a gap between it and the brass.


To All (especially Gazman and Cazna),

Thanks for the insightful feedback.

Gazman and Cazna,

Unfortunately, we had to go through this step to zero in on the problem. We truly appreciate the assistance and willingness to provide honest and thorough feedback. *The pictures are great*. We have been looking at this issue even while the new boxes were enroute to you and now have even more information. We have some theories on the cause and some tests in place already but I think the best feedback is from real-life use in the field.

I will meet with the engineering team again today and use the new photos as the basis of the discussion.

We are also anxious to get the old boxes back. Were you able to send them yet?

Many thanks,

Mike.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We are also anxious to get the old boxes back. Were you able to send them yet?

Many thanks,

Mike.[/QUOTE]

Hi Mike 
My old boxes were sent yesterday so you should have them by mid next week. I am glad that you can handle our complaints without offence as none is meant.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mine were sent the same day yours arrived as well mike, Thanks, And as Gaz puts it :thumbsup:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

gazman said:


> We are also anxious to get the old boxes back. Were you able to send them yet?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Mike.


Hi Mike 
My old boxes were sent yesterday so you should have them by mid next week. I am glad that you can handle our complaints without offence as none is meant.:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

We don't view this as a "complaint"; it's critical, constructive and necessary feedback.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

TapeTech said:


> Hi Mike
> My old boxes were sent yesterday so you should have them by mid next week. I am glad that you can handle our complaints without offence as none is meant.:thumbsup:


We don't view this as a "complaint"; it's critical, constructive and necessary feedback.

Thanks again.

Mike[/QUOTE]
What did we do before thi site came along? Companys r listening 2 what us tapers r saying and taking note:thumbup:
Before it would have been a phone call 2 an office where u get some1 that has no idea what ur talking about:blink:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

What did we do before this site came along? Companys r listening 2 what us tapers r saying and taking note:thumbup:
Before it would have been a phone call 2 an office where u get some1 that has no idea what ur talking about:blink:[/QUOTE]


Exactly vanman, One man trying to point something out over the phone or email gets know where but sites like this make so much more possable and makes things better for all, Thanks Nathen.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

gazman...

it isn't a seal issue..after seeing the pics, it is somewhat the same setup as my concorde boxes..different shoe setup, but bridge attachment is same way..if lubed right, you won't have an issue with a "seal" not being there...although I will say it is a little more work keeping it clean and lubed right, the bridge lasts MUCH longer this way..I have a 10 that is a 7-10 multi box and a 12 fixed..I have replaced the brass bridge on my 7 and 10 1x and same one on 12..these were bought in early 90's....I know its hard to justify use by years..I could be doing a job a month...but its not the case here..i had a 5 man crew and did 1 million sf a year from 93 to 2k and then things changed so they got miles of use

cazna..

The pics were exactly what i was trying to get out of you..thx

this is going to sound ******* as hell but try it and see if it works better or worse..easy fix till tapetech has a revision or something...

take some strait flex tape..the vinyl stuff or even scrap pieces of vinyl bead..cut little squares and put them between the bridge and the clamp plate..from the mounting screw down towards bottom..it will work as a shim and you can add or takeaway as needed..make it snug enough to where you can still push the bridge up with thumb and down with thumb with the tension pin thingys

I had some issues with my 12 and had to do temporary till I got a replacement backplate..if you use vinyl, like strait flex or bead, it won't want to rust and stick to the tabs and stays in place a little better..strait flex is thinner than bead and you can layer or fold it to where you need it easier than bead but I know a lot of guys don't use it on here and thats another topic for itself..

Mike..
I am glad to see you are taking the steps to help the end user..it is great to have that kind of support...although I don't have tapetech stuff, I am still glad to see this kind of support now..this is a lot of the reason that I went with another company but mainly style and designs were the reason..I am not trying to step on any toes as stated earlier, just looking out for the fellow finisher that is dealing with some things I have had myself..I'm not one to say what should be done, but a suggestion may be a different design in the bridge or clamps..you can have the clamps tapered to where they are slightly thicker at the bridge or make the bridge slightly thicker brass..I have to go to ames one day next week and see if they have them there to see how it is...I could be talking out my backside thinking it is what I think it is and haven't even seen them in person/hand


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mike I have a question that I know by trial and error, but where the blade meets the shoe what thickness should the blade be in relationship to the shoe so not to leave any ridges.. have u ever used a feeler gauge to measure it? I am sure a lot of newbies using the boxes would like your opinion. Thanks in advance silver.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

One more thing I would like to say Mike is thanks for all the feedback in your posting... There had been much rumors about Tapetech. It is nice to see someone as yourself stepping up and being supportive. It does say a lot about a company and goes a long way, hopefully there are others in the same shoes as yourself following your lead in standing behind the company they work for. Thanks again for your help and support, silver.:thumbsup:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Mike I have a question that I know by trial and error, but where the blade meets the shoe what thickness should the blade be in relationship to the shoe so not to leave any ridges.. have u ever used a feeler gauge to measure it? I am sure a lot of newbies using the boxes would like your opinion. Thanks in advance silver.


*Great question!*
I have not personally measured this but I'm sure that the Tech Support team has this answer. I will confer with them on Monday morning and post the answer.

This question is so good, in fact, that I will include it in the Ask the Expert section of the TapeTech website when I get the answer. We're always looking for questions and answers that can help all drywall finishers be even better.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

[/QUOTE]
What did we do before thi site came along? Companys r listening 2 what us tapers r saying and taking note:thumbup:
Before it would have been a phone call 2 an office where u get some1 that has no idea what ur talking about:blink:[/QUOTE]

Forums such as Drywall Talk certainly provide an invaluable space for multiple people to share ideas and experiences. And this forum is one of the most active of any of the forums _worldwide. _So _*congratulations*_ on having so many members interested in helping their colleagues! :thumbsup:

Forums like Drywall Talk also provide manufacturers an excellent avenue to solicit a large amount of feedback relatively quickly so potential problems or opportunities for improvement can be identified. And Drywall Talk enjoys active participation from an international audience which is great since the members can learn about new products available in other markets and manufacturers can learn about how local materials (joint compound, etc) and techniques can potentially affect the performance of their tools.

It's unfortunate that it seems that many members have had difficulty being heard through other means. Whether it's a product quality question, challenging application or a suggestion for improvement, every drywall tool manufacturer has knowledgeable people on staff. But if it's difficult (or impossible!) to reach these people then it's not much help for the user. It's worth mentioning that all the expert knowledge in most companies seldom lies with just one person so it's hard to have just a single, magic contact to call. 

At TapeTech, we addressed this challenge by creating a Tech Support e-mail box ([email protected]). This mailbox is viewed by multiple, carefully selected people within the company so, regardless of the question, someone reading the e-mail is the expert to answer the question. This prevents the need for one person to forward the e-mail multiple times in order to get it to the right person and minimizes the impact and delays in responding caused by people being away from their desk, in meetings or on vacation. It's worked extremely well, so far, with all questions being acknowledged immediately and answered in the shortest possible amount of time. And, if you're wondering, I am included in this mailbox so I can ensure the questions get answered.

So, thanks for the opportunity to participate in this Forum. And please keep up the excellent track record of providing feedback and experience to all the other members. Your willingness to share makes the entire drywall finishing trade that much better and more professional than other groups.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> Mike I have a question that I know by trial and error, but where the blade meets the shoe what thickness should the blade be in relationship to the shoe so not to leave any ridges.. have u ever used a feeler gauge to measure it? I am sure a lot of newbies using the boxes would like your opinion. Thanks in advance silver.


SilverStilts,

Here's the answer to your question:

The blades of the TapeTech finishing boxes, corner finishers or nail spotters should be set no less than .005" (five thousandths of an inch) above the skids. 

Naturally, many finishers have their own preferences and some jobsite conditions can impact what the calibration needs to be but .005" is the factory setting. Set the appropriate feeler guage on the skid and butt it up against the blade to check this setting.

Since achieving an "edge free" finish requires multiple parts of the tool to work together, it's possible that the blades could need to be adjusted away from this setting in the field based on the condition or wear of other parts on the tool. 

I hope that helps.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: Thanks, most would say the thickness of your fingernail but it is nice to know the factory settings. And yes I agree there are other things to take into consideration for a box to run smooth (so you don't have to trace behind them as some do)... to me that is unnecessary if they are running the way they should.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks, most would say the thickness of your fingernail but it is nice to know the factory settings. And yes I agree there are other things to take into consideration for a box to run smooth (so you don't have to trace behind them as some do)... to me that is unnecessary if they are running the way they should.


I just the find mud a bit (Open) From the box, And a (Flatten) with a blade just makes it so much better, Its two different actions scraping accross the top of a coat of mud from a box or a squashing it down with a blade, I have run with and without tracing and if i didnt trace then once its sanded and painted its sometimes bit grainy, If its flattened then the muds more dence and smoother, I only trace behind the first coats, Not the finish coat, Thats something i noticed when i paint, If you dont paint then you wouldnt see it, We have door jams and window frames to deal with so the knifes in the hand a lot anyway, This is an interesting discussion that could go on and on and im not saying either way is right or wrong, And cheers for the .005 info tapetech.


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

silverstilts said:


> :thumbsup: Thanks, most would say the thickness of your fingernail but it is nice to know the factory settings. And yes I agree there are other things to take into consideration for a box to run smooth (so you don't have to trace behind them as some do)... to me that is unnecessary if they are running the way they should.


Yes, the "fingernail" was the first thing that came out of our Tech team's mouths but I told them that we wanted the actual measurement for this purpose. 


We also ran a test today with a used finishing box (an Ames 10" box) to see what kind of adjustment might be needed based on normal wear. Here's what we found:

The blade was worn on both sides and currently leaving a small edge
The brass blade holder was loose and had to be tightened before the blade could be set
The skids were worn but not excessively; we tightened the skids and blade holder at the same time
As advised, we started with .005 (as measured with a feeler gauge) 
With this specific box (and its unique, worn components) we had to increase the adjustment on the left side to .008 to stop the edging from occurring. So, in the end, the blade was set at .005 on the right and .008 on the left
Every tool will differ slightly, based on the wear and the components. This example just gives a quick idea of how it can vary.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

TapeTech said:


> Yes, the "fingernail" was the first thing that came out of our Tech team's mouths but I told them that we wanted the actual measurement for this purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike for really getting involved in this !!!!

I learned, as most, about the "fingernail" thing. But I realized, as time went on, and I got less "worried" about adjusting tools,,, to just LOOK at the job it was doing. I will adjust my blade, just by watching it's result. That takes abit of time, but not that much. 

Same for anglehead adjustment. 

If its leaveing an edge,,, then NO-DOUBT some adjustment is nessasary,,, might need a new part, but most of the time,,, just an adjustment will make it work.

When I got my first bazooka, I was so afraid of screwing something up,, cause I heard ALL the old war stories about screwing them up. After you run em for awhile, you realize that if you don't throw em out a 2n'd story window, or run over em with your truck,,,, its just a minor fix or adjustment.

Wouldn't hurt to advertise about the tools "DURABILITY" along with the rest of the stuff.

Cheers,, and thanks again for the info !!!!!!!


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

yea capt...dropping a gun off the side of a lift 20ft up in air sucks...kinda...too:furious:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Bill from Indy said:


> yea capt...dropping a gun off the side of a lift 20ft up in air sucks...kinda...too:furious:


 Opps, sorry, i forgot bout that one!!!!!

Most ALL of my anglehead problems(serious ones) are caused by dropping em off of scaffolds!!


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

once I dropped my employer's 10 inch TT box from a scissor lift 11 feet up onto a cement floor.
Looked terrible after.
Mudkins took it apart, bent back a thing or two,
and we went on using it for years.
I think he still has it though he doesn't do big work anymore.
Now I'll have to ask him...
I dropped my tube from a 7 foot scaffold onto a plywood subfloor.
Bent the tape guide and a little this and that.
Took it apart that night, bent a few things back,
good as new.
These tools are built such that if you avoid straight blows to parts with a critical fit-i.e. gasketed surfaces,
you'll come away being able to fix most damage and continue using the tool.
Maybe all tools are like this,
I only really have experience with
ames tt and my own custom built boxes.
Nice to see TapeTech taking the lead on listening to a bunch of drywallers.
Can you imagine?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I owe Mike from tapetech a huge thank you, Not only did they replace my easy cleans with new easy cleans, He also sent me new standard boxes as well, Thank you mike, Thats awsome and very unexpected :notworthy:


----------



## TapeTech (Aug 13, 2011)

cazna said:


> I owe Mike from tapetech a huge thank you, Not only did they replace my easy cleans with new easy cleans, He also sent me new standard boxes as well, Thank you mike, Thats awsome and very unexpected :notworthy:


We appreciate the fact that you brought the issue to our attention and that you have provided valuable photos and information to help determine why your boxes leaked. We certainly don't want leaky boxes to cause more work on the job so the standard Flat boxes should do the job while we work through the EasyClean situation.

Thanks again.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

My experience with Tapetech has been good from the start and continues to surpass my expectations! 

Thanks Mike for the help with my mudrunner! GREATLY appreciated! :thumbup:

scott


----------

